# fuji roubaix with 105...what u think??



## kure (Jun 29, 2004)

what do u guys think of this bike its the 2003 model 
i am getting back into riding after 4 years an options are this fuji roubaix, giant ocr 2 an raliegh r600... how does the fuji match up to these bikes...... my price range is 400-500 max

heres the link on the fuji :

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8697998&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW#ebayphotohosting


----------



## kure (Jun 29, 2004)

*another link*

here is another link to the fuji bike

http://www.roadbikereview.com/2003 Road Bike/Fuji America/PRD_138758_4338crx.aspx#reviews


----------



## gogogomoveit (Nov 20, 2003)

personally I dont like the chunky welds on fuji. Otherwise the bike is totally fine.


----------

